# Renouvellement agrément



## Nana40 (7 Août 2022)

Bonjour les filles avez vous des informations sur le renouvellement agrément des assistante maternelle je vous explique une amie à reçu son dossier pour renouveler son agrément, elle est agréé depuis 2007 ,elle a eu le diplôme de petit enfance dans le dossier apparemment ils impose 120 heures de formation et un examen de fin de formation et avoir la moyenne sinon ils ne renouvelle pas l agrément ,je pensait que ceci concerner que les nouvelles demandes d agrément avez-vous des informations merci


----------



## isa19 (7 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
 j'ai eu mon 3 e renouvellement fin cotobre 2021 j'ai le cap pte enfance aucune condition de formation ni examen.


----------



## NounouNam (7 Août 2022)

Agréée depuis oct 2007, j etais entre l ancienne et nouvelle "reglement" lors de la 2ieme partie de la formation, on nous a apprit
-qu on devait passer l ep1 et l ep3
- si on avait la moyenne, le renouvellement serait pour 10 ans.

Je viens de faire le renouvellement y a quelques jours. Je confirme pour les 10 ans.


----------



## Tiphain (8 Août 2022)

J'ai eu mon agrément en 2011, 2ème partie de formation en 2013, le CAP Petite enfance n'était pas obligatoire ni la passation de l'EP1 et EP3 à l'époque.
J'ai passé parce que lors de la deuxième partie de formation ont nous avait indiqué que cela finirait par être obligatoire, le CAP Petite enfance en 2013 de ma propre initiative.

J'ai été renouvellé l'année dernière pour 10 ans.


----------



## angèle1982 (8 Août 2022)

Bonjour donc seulement 5 ans pour les autres qui ne passent rien ?


----------



## Sisi68 (11 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
Pour ceux qui passent l'Ep1 et l'Ep3, s'ils n'ont pas la moyenne l'agrément est prolongé de 5 ans. C'est surtout le faite de le faire qui est pris en compte.


----------



## Nana40 (11 Août 2022)

Alors pour les anciennes assistante maternelle seront elle obligés de faire ep1 ep3 en sachant qu il me reste 10 ans à faire  avant la  retraite


----------



## Sandrine2572 (11 Août 2022)

Bonjour

Même avec le cap petite enfance en poche mon renouvellement a été validé pour 5 ans
Je suis actuellement dans les papiers pour un autre renouvellement et je compte bien insisté pour qu il soit validé pour 10 ans
Le renouvellement pour 10 ans n est pas systématique même si on réuni toutes les conditions


----------



## mamytata (11 Août 2022)

nana40 ......  ne craignez rien, pas d'obligation. Je viens d'être renouvelée pour 5 ans (les 5 dernières années) et je n'ai pas le cap et on ne m'a pas demandé de le passer.


----------



## Nana40 (11 Août 2022)

Ouf tant mieux car je trouve que cela ne sert à rien


----------



## B29 (11 Août 2022)

Idem pour moi, je viens d'avoir mon renouvellement d'agrément (valable jusqu'au 18 septembre 2027 et la puer ne m'a pas dit de passer le CAP Je suis assistante maternelle depuis 2007.


----------



## supernounou33 (11 Août 2022)

assistante maternelle depuis octobre 1992  je viens de recevoir la puericultrice en vue de mon renouvellement  le dernier  retraite dans 3 ans et demi  je n ai pas le C A P  et elle ne m a rien dit a ce sujet  je suis en nouvelle aquitaine


----------



## chantal01 (12 Août 2022)

bonjour, c'est pour les nouvelles, toi tu devras mettre ton attestation d'agrément, j'a fais ma formation en 2006 et j'ai besoin de rien d'autre que mon attestation de formation. bonne journée


----------

